# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Norwegian Jade

## giorgos....

στο μεγάλο λιμάνι και συγκεκριμένα στον προλιμένα βρισκόταν χθές το γιγάντιο norwegian jade

norwegian jade.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Ο γίγαντας εδώ πάλι, πρωινή φωτογραφία



...και εδώ μια νυχτερινή. Τι είναι όλα αυτά τα κόκκινα λαμπάκια στο Sun Deck?

----------


## SOLSTICE

ΩΡΑΙΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΑΛΑΞΙΕΣ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΖΩΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΑΝ "PRIDE OF HAWAII" ΠΑΡΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΑΧΛΑ!

----------


## helatros68

Το Norwegian Jade κατα την αναχωρηση του απο τον Πειραια στις 21.10.2009.


norwegian jade 21.10.09.jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά φιλοξενεί σήμερα απο τις 06:45 το υπεροχο κρουαζερόπλοιο αυτό.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το stand των φωτογράφων του πλοίου ,οπού βγάζουν αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες σε κάθε λιμάνι !Εδω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά !!
IMG_2794.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

2 φωτογραφίες από τη σημερινή άφιξή του, την τελευταία για το 2009. Αναχώρησε στις 17:30 με προορισμό το Ηράκλειο.

----------


## ορφεας

> Αναχώρησε στις 17:30 με προορισμό το Ηράκλειο


Στις 18:30 αναχώρησε για Ηράκλειο και έφτασε στις 07:15.Σύμφωνα με το AIS το πλοίο θα φτάσει στον επόμενο σταθμό του, την BARCELONA Ισπανίας την Κυριακή στις 03:00.

----------


## SOLSTICE

> Στις 18:30 αναχώρησε για Ηράκλειο και έφτασε στις 07:15.Σύμφωνα με το AIS το πλοίο θα φτάσει στον επόμενο σταθμό του, την BARCELONA Ισπανίας την Κυριακή στις 03:00.


  Κι επιστρέφει στις 7/1 στα μέρη μας για πρώτη φορά για το 2010.

----------


## DeepBlue

Σήμερα το όμορφο πλοιο στον Πειραιά.Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τι ώρα αναχωρεί;;; Έχω ψάξει αλλά δεν έχω βρει κάτι.

----------


## DeepBlue

Ευχαριστω πολυ φίλε minoan

----------


## lostromos

> Από μεταδοτική ασθένεια ενδεχομένως πάσχουν δύο επιβάτες του πλοίου NORWEGIAN JADE που δένει στις 09:30 σήμερα στον Πειραιά προερχόμενο από την Ιταλία. Χθες ενημερώθηκε για το πρόβλημα υγείας των δύο επιβατών το Κέντρο Επιχειρήσεων του Λιμενικού Σώματος, από τον ναυτικό πράκτορα του Ε/Γ-Κ/Ρ «NORWEGIAN JADE» με σημαία Μπαχάμες.
> 
> Ενημερώθηκαν οι αρμόδιες Υγειονομικές Υπηρεσίες της Νομαρχίας Πειραιά, οι οποίες θα αναλάβουν τη διαχείριση του εν λόγω περιστατικού. Το πλοίο με δυο χιλιάδες επτακόσιους είκοσι δυο επιβάτες και χίλια εξήντα οκτώ άτομα πλήρωμα, *αναμένεται να αποπλεύσει αύριο στις 20:00*, για Τουρκία. 
> 
> Πηγή zougla.gr


Γρίππη άραγε?
Και νόμιζα ότι είχαμε τελειώσει...

----------


## SOLSTICE

Το Jade θα μας επισκεφτεί πάλι το Νοέμβριο και συγκεκριμένα στις 25/11. Ως τότε, το Gem θα βρίσκεται τακτικά στην περιοχή μας!

----------


## nkr

Το NORWEGIAN JADE κατα την εισοδο στο μεγαλο λιμανι την Μ.Πεμπτη.Αφιερωμενη στον mastrokostas,stratoscy και σε ολο το nautilia.

----------


## stratoscy

ευχαριστώ  για την όμορφη φωτογραφία. Ωραίο βαπόρι.Από τα πιο ωραία της ΝCL

----------


## mastrokostas

Μια χειμωνιάτικη αναχώρηση του από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά !

IMG_0393a.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Στον Πειραια λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση του στις 6-1-2011 
Peiraias 075.JPG 
Για τον φιλο mastrokostas

----------


## zamas

norwegian jade piraeus 02 - ok.jpg

*Σημερινη φωτογραφια* απο την επισκεψη *του NORWEGIAN JADE*στο λιμανι του *Πειραια*

----------


## zamas

* Αναφερόμενο κρούσμα μεταδοτικής ασθένειας σε πλοίο στον Πειραιά*

*Η Λιμενική Αρχή Πειραιά ενημερώθηκε ότι σήμερα 21/04/11 στις 09.30,* πρόκειται  να καταπλεύσει στο λιμάνι, προερχόμενο από Ιταλία, το «NORWEGIAN JADE»  σημαίας Μπαχάμες, με 2.555 επιβάτες και πλήρωμα 1.053 άτομα.

*Μεταξύ των επιβαινόντων, έχουν αναφερθεί δύο κρούσματα ύποπτης μεταδοτικής ασθένειας (πιθανή μορφή γαστρεντερίτιδας).* 

Ενημερώθηκαν κατάλληλα οι αρμόδιες Υγειονομικές Αρχές και το Υγειονομικό Τμήμα της Νομαρχίας Πειραιά.

Το πλοίο αναμένεται να αποπλεύσει, στις 20.00 το βράδυ, με προορισμό την Τουρκία


*Πηγή:* zougla.gr

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτό είναι !.......ύποπτης μεταδοτικής ασθένειας !Από τους 3000 επιβάτες, δυο κρούσματα με γαστρεντερίτιδα !
Αυτό είναι από το reportπου στέλνει το πλοίο ,και το πήραν στο Ζούγκλα και το έκαναν είδηση .

*Μεταξύ των επιβαινόντων, έχουν αναφερθεί δύο κρούσματα ύποπτης μεταδοτικής ασθένειας (πιθανή μορφή γαστρεντερίτιδας).*

Είναι και άλλοι δυο που πέρδονται !Αυτοί τους ξέφυγαν ! :Mad:

----------


## Express Pigasos

Η αφιξη του NJ στις 24 Νοεμβρη...μαζι με τον SOLSTICE

----------


## Naias II

Πειραιάς 03/11/2012 

DSC02968.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Αναχωρηση απο Πειραια 15/12/2012

----------


## pantelis2009

Το NORWEGIAN JADE στις 29-10-2011 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

NORWEGIAN JADE 18 29-10-2011.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αυριο ξανα στο λιμανι Ηρακλειου...το NORWEGIAN JADE....!!!!

----------


## Aquaman

Γενικα ειναι απο τους πιο τακτικους επισκεπτες της χωρας μας..εδω σε απογευματινη αναχωρηση απο Πειραια.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Aναχωρόντας σήμερα απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου.!!
DSC_0074.jpg
και επίσης σήμερα είχαν την τύχει οι μαθητές της KAPPA STUDIES-Σχολη Μαγειρικής να επισκεφθούν το εν λόγο κρουαζιερόπλοιο να ξεναγηθουν στις εγκαταστασεις του κ φυσικα να παρακολουθησουν την εκβαση ενος μενου για του επιβάτες!
ΤΥΧΕΡΟΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ  ΙΙ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHl2u...ature=youtu.be

----------


## SteliosK

To Norwegian Jade στην Κωνσταντινούπολη στις 24/04/2013

Norwegian Jade.JPG

----------


## Ilias 92

> To Norwegian Jade στην Κωνσταντινούπολη στις 24/04/2013
> 
> Norwegian Jade.JPG



Πίνακας !!
Αυτά τα καινούργια είναι πιο ωραία την νύχτα από την μέρα νομίζω.

----------


## DeepBlue

Σήμερα το πρωί στην Μύκονο.P1080755.jpgP1080756.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Λεπτομερεια απο το μεσοβαπορο τμημα του κατα το προχθεσινο σουρουπο στη Σαντορινη.

----------


## DeepBlue

Αναχώρηση από Μύκονο απόγευμα 19-06-13.P1080829.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Σήμερα σε Πειραιά και Πειραϊκή αντίστοιχα.
Norwegian Jade Peiraias 5-3-14 HLIAS_92.jpg Norwegian Jade Peiraiki 15-3-14 Hlias_92.jpg

Πολύ ωραία η φωτό του Παντελή με τον κάβο.

----------


## SteliosK

*Norwegian Jade*
Αναχώρηση πριν λίγο από το μεγάλο λιμάνι 

DSC_0958.jpg DSC_0966.jpg DSC_0972.jpg DSC_0975.jpg

----------


## kalypso

το Norwegian Jade εξω από την μπούκα του Πειραιά στις 26/4/2014
1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το NORWEGIAN JADE στις 13-10-2009 στη Σαντορίνη. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

NORWEGIAN JADE 40 13-10-2009.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Norwegian Jade      αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια στις 14-10-2014  

_DSCN9453ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Στην Μύκονο.P1010836.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Norwegian Jade αναχωρώντας από τον Πειραιά στις 7/2/2015
DSC_0.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Ωραία φωτογραφία!
Αποτυπώνει και τους κανονισμούς για πλοία ξένης σημαίας.
Τα πλοία με ξένη σημαία, χρεώνονται υποχρεωτικά με "ρυμουλκικά" και "πιλοτικά", άρα γι' αυτό βλέπουμε το ρυμουλκό να ακολουθεί το κ/ζ.
Στον Πειραιά υπάρχουν ρυμουλκά, που έχουν ισχύ να βοηθήσουν ένα τετοιο βαπόραρο όπως το Norwegian  Jade (αν χρειαστεί, παρ' όλο που τα σύγχρονα κ/ζ τα βγάζουν πέρα μόνα τους, με τα bow / stern thrusters που έχουν).
Όμως το βαπόρι μπορεί να πιάνει, Κέρκυρα, Κατάκολο, Ηράκλειο, Μύκονο, Ρόδο κλπ και να χρεώνεται κι εκεί με "ρυμουλκικά". 'Εχουν όλα αυτά τα λιμάνια ρυμουλκά γι' αυτό το μέγεθος πλοίου?

----------


## SteliosK

*Norwegian Jade*
Πριν λίγο στο σύστημα διαχωρισμού θαλάσσιας κυκλοφορίας Πειραιά.

sk_1256.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία φωτο. Από το .......17 την τράβηξες. :Fat:

----------


## SteliosK

> Ωραία φωτο. Από το .......17 την τράβηξες.


Όχι φίλε Παντελή το 17 ανέβαινε εκείνη την ώρα.

----------


## DeepBlue

Πρωινή άφιξη στην Μύκονο.P1050006.jpgP1050008.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Norwegian Jade αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια 7-7-2015

_DSCN0111ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## george123

Εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία θα έλεγα σαν να είσαι εκέι. Τις καλησπέρες μου στο κ. Λέανδρο από το παιδί που τραβούσαμε μαζι προχτές στο Πειραιά.

----------


## Aquaman

Αναχωρηση περυσι τον Γενάρη

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά απο τον Κόκκινο φάρο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_kbyB18_-k

----------


## hayabusa

Drone video από την αναχώρηση του πλοίου από τον Πειραιά στις 19/10/16 με πτήση σε απόσταση αναπνοής από την επιβλητική του πλώρη  :Smile:

----------


## tripontikas

Mεσα στις τοσες ομορφες φωτο αυτου του πλοιου , τρεις που τραβηξα  απο το κινητο . Απογευμα 19/10/2016 φευγοντας εξω απο το μεγαλο λιμανι .                                                                                                                                                                                                            IMG_20161019_180823.jpgIMG_20161019_180905.jpgIMG_20161019_181021.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

NORWEGIAN JADE  2016.jpgNORWEGIAN JADE  2016 (2).jpg
Aναχωρηση - εξοδος απο Πειραια 2016

----------


## leo85

To Norwegian Jade στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

NORWEGIAN-JADE-14-8-2019-.jpg 

14-08-2019.

----------


## Ellinis

Συνάντηση με το πλοίο πριν λίγες ημέρες ενώ εισεπλεε στον Παγασητικό 

20220831_100524.jpg

Και δεμένο στον Βόλο στην εμπορική προβλήτα 

20220831_181119.jpg

----------

